
New Thomas Sowell interview - jger15
http://reason.com/archives/2018/11/26/thomas-sowell-returns
======
boolint
Basically nothing new in this interview. I used to really like this guy's
ideas but then I got over it once I accepted that most real world issues are
non-binary.

